# An A3 I saw on a recent trip through Madrid



## ptem (Mar 24, 2004)

On a recent trip to South Africa I had an 18 hour (







) layover in Madrid. What better way to bide my time than to look at all the cars we don't get here in north america... This is definitely one of the highlights:
















I saw a bunch of A3s and a few S3s in South Africa but never had my camera handy.


----------



## AudiA3m (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: An A3 I saw on a recent trip through Madrid (ptem)*

wow!







thats nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif wish they were in north america.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: An A3 I saw on a recent trip through Madrid (ptem)*

French cars seem to be popular there.


----------



## gmury1a (Apr 1, 2005)

French cars are dirt cheap here in europe particularly the Citroen brand.


----------



## BigWaveDave (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (gmury1a)*

The A3s are coming to the states though...this spring


----------



## ptem (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (novaboy16)*

Bummer that they have to 'soften' us up with a 5-door - i.e. station wagon - A3. Give us a proper hatchback already!


----------



## BigWaveDave (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (ptem)*

I am actually thinking about the 4 door...
Just because I am fixing to start a family and I am getting sick of two doors right now. I lug to much stuff around to be pulling the seats forward everytime. 
Besides it will be the 2.0 FSI 16vT...I am looking forward to it. 
I got a estimated price of about 23 to 24 for them...Maybe I can get it for about 21...24 quattro style...


----------

